# Chuck Liddell officially retires - gets new job!



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

*Dana has special announcement*

from his twitter:I have a special announcement at the conf that I am VERY pumped about so if you can be there, cool. If not watch on UFC.com

don't know what it could be


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Probably announcing the coaches for the new TUF season


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oh yippie.

prolly that promise to make it up to us after UFC 112.

yea right...

like was said announces the TUF coaches. Who cares.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hopefully he doesn't announce the coaches at the start of the conference because it will completely derail the entire thing and half the questions will be about it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, knowing Dana White, that is probably what he's going to announce. Dana does this all the time and alot of the time it's not a big shocker. The only thing that could be truely shocking to me would be if Zuffa bought out Strikeforce (fingers crossed)!:thumb02:


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, knowing Dana White, that is probably what he's going to announce. Dana does this all the time and alot of the time it's not a big shocker. The only thing that could be truely shocking to me would be if Zuffa bought out Strikeforce (fingers crossed)!:thumb02:


I bet if that happened Fedor would retire :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either that or M-1 would try to screw it up. If that happened there would probably be some kind've contract war between the UFC and M-1. Then there is the chance that the UFC would just let Fedor go!:thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe it's JDS vs Cain in Brazil.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That would defiantely be interesting to see. Not only would JDS have the homecrowd but I'm sure the neighboring countries will have someone to watch Cain. Needless to say interesting!:thumbsup:


----------



## thedoctor199 (Sep 3, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Maybe it's JDS vs Cain in Brazil.


Hoping it isn't that, it's not until the end of August. 

I'd guess it's the winner of Edgar/Maynard will coach against Pettis on TUF.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Confirming that the Ferritias are taking more of a role in the running of the company.......................Or TUF coaches and my wild guess is the he plans to hold event in Asia and hold a TUF event with them.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Let's hope it is something unexpected. But like everyone else said probably next TUF coaches.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Knowing Dana, probably announcing he is switching to a new wireless carrier.

It's kind of incredible someone who has done so well building the UFC can't figure out how stupid it is to have a GIGANTIC UNBELIEVABLE NEVER BEFORE HEARD ANNOUNCEMENT every two days.

Seriously, stfu dana until you actually have something relevant to say.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Finnsidious said:


> Seriously, stfu dana until you actually have something relevant to say.


I want my $10 back.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

AAhh I Love it when Dana makes comments like that 

It's like Christmas all over again lol^^


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is Dana White who has been known to blow things out of proportion. We can only hope this isn't a big dissappoitment. If it is decent then we can be a little happy!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

*UFC 125 pre-fight presser about to start*

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/12/29/ufc-125-press-conference-video/

Enjoy.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks DanO, I was on my way to post this other place:

Other link

You work fast man!


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

So I do, dudeabides.

It's on now.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Dana just announced that Chuck Liddell is officially retired and is now the official vice president of business development in the UFC.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Chuck has now officially retired, and is becoming an executive within the UFC. He's the Executive Vice President of Business Development. Pretty interesting news. Not quite the TUF announcement, or the JDS vs Cain in Brazil announcement I was hoping for. Awesome for Chuck though.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Weird to see 10 fighters in a presser. Is that a UFC record?

I'm happy for Chuck, he obviously wanted to do something involved with MMA, but couldn't fight anymore. I'm glad he didn't pull a Favre.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

"i will grow a beard just like Clay Guida!" - DW ?!?!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmm this is actually an interesting and unexpected announcement! It was definitely time for Chuck to go, and im glad he has an executive position now.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

easily the weirdest press conf. of all time.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

is it over?


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

G_Land said:


> is it over?


Not yet.

All guys seem really motivated, this presser pumps me up for the fights.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Seeing that his last special announcement was Chuck vs Tito III I'd guess Frankie Edgar vs Jose Aldo or Brock vs Murrr.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Let me know if anything else pops up I cant watch it right now


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> Not yet.
> 
> All guys seem really motivated, this presser pumps me up for the fights.


pumps you up? it is the weirdest thing of all time.

grey is the most boring guy ever. he said close to nothing.

Gomi was confused and thought they said Nick instead of Nate Diaz...

Dana taking a shot at Leban's drinking..

Just straight weird. No one seemed pumped to me, other than Vera acting like Jon Jones wouldn't beat him down again.


----------



## nbf79 (Nov 26, 2010)

Chuck Liddell has retired and is now executive vice president of business development for the UFC


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> LAS VEGAS – Chuck Liddell officially is retired from the UFC cage, but "The Iceman's" career isn't over.
> 
> The UFC Hall of Famer and former champion has turned in his fight gloves for a spot in the UFC's front office.
> 
> ...


Source: MMAjunkie.com

Good on him, and nice that he'll get to stay with the company... I hope he does well, and continues to be a great ambassador for the sport 

All the best Chuck!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

bitter-sweet moment.

good for him!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't really think having a punchy, cokehead as an executive is a good idea.



















Seriously? This guy in upper management?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*Thank You Chuck!* 
for an amazing career and lots of entertaining and exciting fights!!

Looks like we'll see a lot of Chuck Liddell like this from now on! --------------->










best of luck to you Chuck! :thumbsup:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> I don't really think having a punchy, cokehead as an executive is a good idea.
> 
> Seriously? This guy in upper management?


Getting caught doing Coke is almost a prerequisite to be a politician or Ceo, that and hookers. So if that's the case, Chuck will fit right in to their business parties.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

box said:


> Getting caught doing Coke is almost a prerequisite to be a politician or Ceo, that and hookers. So if that's the case, Chuck will fit right in to their business parties.


:laugh:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

damn those cakes or hats are cool!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I think Chuck's speech might be a bit slurred for that sort of job, but I'm glad he's retired and hope he has a good time in his new role :thumbsup:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well he knows the business inside-out so he can only be beneficial for the UFC in that role, as long as he stays out of the PR department ...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

This is a rather lame announcement if you think about it, everyone including me was expecting a pretty big thing and this effects us in no way.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> This is a rather lame announcement if you think about it, everyone including me was expecting a pretty big thing and this effects us in no way.


Why would you expect big things? Dana always says this...and it is rarely that big. Only fools fell for some monumental announcement. Same guys that fall for each PPV and hype job too.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

this is a lame announcement i would have liked the tuf coaches announced at least


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

He's on the coke again


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

In a way this is a big thing. We all know now no matter what Chuck is done. We knew that before but there were questions. This "BIG THING" will not happen until Dana signs Fedor or The Reem....I think some members will still complain about it lol. I am happy on 2 levels 1 I dont have to see Chuck get put to sleep anymore and 2 Chuck stayed in the UFC instead of trying to go off to SF and keep fighting all in all I am happy


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am happy to see that Chuck got a job within the UFC and can still continue to be a part of something that he has loved for so long. Gotta admit I will miss seeing him fight, but it was time. I am glad to see him leave before he ended up doing some serious damage to himself by staying in long past his due.

Congrats Chuck!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

G_Land said:


> In a way this is a big thing. We all know now no matter what Chuck is done. We knew that before but there were questions. This "BIG THING" will not happen until Dana signs Fedor or The Reem....I think some members will still complain about it lol. I am happy on 2 levels 1 I dont have to see Chuck get put to sleep anymore and 2 Chuck stayed in the UFC instead of trying to go off to SF and keep fighting all in all I am happy


In a way this is also sad news!


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

still think hew should of fought tito one last time in a retirement fight easy win for chuck and then tito is retired.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

saw this on a couple of websites as "the best" iceman highlight. I don't know... it's a good one. Bye Chuck.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sounds like a dumb decision to me. As has been said the guy has substance problems and is always itching to fight so who knows how long he'll actually stay there.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Honestly, I see this "job" as an occasional PR appearance in addition to the main goal of paying Chuck well to not fight somewhere else thus damaging the ufc brand by getting knocked out by anyone with a jab.

It's a dream job for some: being highly paid to not embarrass your boss.Chuck deserves it but, I wonder how long it'll last.


To all the posters who think:


> This is a rather lame announcement


and


> this effects us in no way.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I actually like this announcement a lot. Chuck has done a lot for the UFC and MMA in general and it is nice to see Dana, Lorenzo and Frank take care of Chuck. Dana has always said that Chuck will have a place in the UFC after fighting along with Randy, Forrest and Stephan Bonnar for what they did for the company at the early stages. I hope he stays retired and he can do a lot for the expansion of the UFC into other markets. Congratulations Chuck Liddell.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toroian said:


> still think hew should of fought tito one last time in a retirement fight easy win for chuck and then tito is retired.


Made zero sense. Chuck already crushed him twice. What more is there to prove? I'd rather go out swinging than try to get some easy win to go out on.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> saw this on a couple of websites as "the best" iceman highlight. I don't know... it's a good one. Bye Chuck.


My favorite is the classic crazy overhand to Mr. Overeem's dome.:thumb02:


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Made zero sense. Chuck already crushed him twice. What more is there to prove? I'd rather go out swinging than try to get some easy win to go out on.


Cos Tito always needs a good beating and its a def win hence retirement fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toroian said:


> Cos Tito always needs a good beating and its a def win hence retirement fight.


I love watching Tito get beat up. But I don't believe in "retirement" fights. If you are a true competitor, you don't want to try to set up wins for yourself. Chuck went out losing to top guys, Rampage, Shogun, Franklin. It'd be pretty sad if a Tito fight happened just to get a win. Going out on a win isn't that big of a deal to true fighters. He went down swinging against the best guys. As a Chuck fan that is how I'd want to see him go out.

Winnable "retirement" fights are weak.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> saw this on a couple of websites as "the best" iceman highlight. I don't know... it's a good one. Bye Chuck.


Really an awesome Highlight Video oldie :thumbsup:
we only need to cut out the speech at the beginning.

Also by far my favourite Stones song :thumb02:

and I can't remember I have seen one, where it start with the downs of the fighter. Well Done!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## parallelparadox (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn I wanted to see him beat Tito's ass once more, oh well


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Well this was kind of expected. At least Dana is taking care of Chuck, but I would've liked to see one last KO of Tito before he went.


----------

